# Google wallet apk available.... No root required



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Very cool, seconds to install, free $10 gift card when you set it up.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/17/download-google-wallet-apk-for-galaxy-nexus-lte-all-users-no-root-or-zip-flashing-required/


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Turned off NFC to test if this really is working. Installed perfectly. Then it told me my NFC was off. Turned it on. Activated. Good to go.

THANKS!

Too bad I have a visa







It's everywhere I want to be... Except google wallet







At least I got my free $10!!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Testing now.


 Already installed, no issues at all, haven't been able to use it yet.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Turned off NFC to test if this really is working. Installed perfectly. Then it told me my NFC was off. Turned it on. Activated. Good to go.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> ...


Anyone can add money to google wallet. As long as you have a credit card. Debit cards are not supported. Also, they accept gift cards.







So you've got some options...


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Anyone can add money to google wallet. As long as you have a credit card. Debit cards are not supported. Also, they accept gift cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried signing up with a VISA card and it said that the card wasn't supported. Do you need to have a CITI Mastercard? That would be kind of dumb...


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> I tried signing up with a VISA card and it said that the card wasn't supported. Do you need to have a CITI Mastercard? That would be kind of dumb...


afaik it only works with citi mastercard which is why im not using it since I get money back with my amex. Isis (or whatever its called) will work with many of the other credit cards ive heard and will run on all the carriers (except sprint?). Google missed it when it didnt make agreements with all the credit cards and carriers.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Should an app the deals with your money actually used if not directly from the company its made by?

Little weird to use a wallet app from mediafire


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

You can load your prepaid card with a visa.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Should an app the deals with your money actually used if not directly from the company its made by?
> 
> Little weird to use a wallet app from mediafire


This. No way in hell would I put my cc info in it, especially after reading many of the security concerns with google wallet in general.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> This. No way in hell would I put my cc info in it, especially after reading many of the security concerns with google wallet in general.


 I wouldn't use it either from this source but I think the "security concerns" with Google Wallet were just people complaining about something they don't understand.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh!!! They stole my fraud protection when they stole my CC info and my ability to use common sense! Noooooo!


----------

